# How is this stitch done?



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

I know this is a satin stitch. What I can't figure out is....it is NOT stitched directly onto the shirt it is applied to the shirt. Any idea how it is done or somewhere it can be purchased.

Have talked to a local embroidery shop, they said their professional machines would make the stitch too thick.

( Have never done an attachment before so hope I did it right) 

Cheryl


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It almost looks like a heat applied "applique" strip that is pressed one over the other.


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

That's what I thought it was. Have tried to duplicate it on my sewing machine but haven't been able to figure out how to do it. Was hoping someone here could give me instructions on how to do it or knew where I could purchase it.

Thanks Rodney for the response.


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

These are strips of Satin stitches, i cant tell the stitch length by looking at the pic. They are quite easy to make 

Have similar satin lines, stitched on to some semi-hard cloth. You can specifiy the column width yourself. then you can carfully cut along one side of the strip and use an solderign iron to straighten the edges. Do the same with the other side.

Hope it helps


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe a lot of patch companies can make those for you.
just google embroidery patches and start asking around.
Simular to scrambled eggs. Embroidery with heat seal backing for heat pressing.


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks EmbDigitilzing & Fluid, appreciate the info.

Cheryl


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

let us know if you find someone so we can offer that info to others


----------



## EmbDigitizing (Oct 30, 2006)

You are welcome CRSMITH. It would be our pleasure if we could be of any help.


----------

